
Show HN: A timer shell script to practice timeboxing - susam
https://github.com/susam/timebox
======
avckp
What is timeboxing?

~~~
jastr
"Timeboxing is a time management technique that is believed to boost
productivity by limiting the time during which a task is supposed to be
completed."

